# yellow dummy light???



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

hey all just went out to go to work and the yellow dummy light came on only when i sart to drive not at idle. Its the one in the arrow in the middle of the cluster. car is a quantum sedan with the audi 5cyl. its not my car so i dont know to much bout it. what does this light mean and how can i fix it thank you.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

That's your superdeluxe gear-shift-indicator! 

Comes on when your rpm is steady, not at idle, not full-throttle and not in 5th gear. so when you're driving and not accelerating the car tells you it's more economic to drive in a higher gear!


----------



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

really i have never ever seen this light before just happened for the first time today after drivning in the snow. so its nothing i have to worry about? car doesnt belong to me browwing it from a friend dont want anything bad to happen to it


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

The yellow light, centre top position. In the arrow in the econometer is indeed your harmless shift-light!


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I believe that is the upshift identicator. I think the purpose of the light is to tell the driver when to up shift to get the best gas mileage. Not 100% sure. I'll check my manual. Mine doesn't work. 

Oops didn't see that it was already replied to


----------

